# Produkt Key für INDUSTRIEGIGANT 2 verloren!!



## skafranklin (27. Januar 2007)

*Produkt Key für INDUSTRIEGIGANT 2 verloren!!*

Hallo, das Problem ist vielleicht alt aber ich wollte Industriegigant 2 aus der Zeitschrift SFT installieren und hab die komplette Zeitschrift nicht mehr. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es irgendeinen Weg gibt den wieder zu bekommen. Hab gesehen, dass Computer Bild auf der Homepage einen Key stehen hat. Aber SFT nicht!   Vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Produkt Key für INDUSTRIEGIGANT 2 verloren!!*



			
				skafranklin am 27.01.2007 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, das Problem ist vielleicht alt aber ich wollte Industriegigant 2 aus der Zeitschrift SFT installieren und hab die komplette Zeitschrift nicht mehr. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es irgendeinen Weg gibt den wieder zu bekommen. Hab gesehen, dass Computer Bild auf der Homepage einen Key stehen hat. Aber SFT nicht!   Vielen dank für eure Hilfe




schreib am besten mal ne mail an den leserservice.


----------



## skafranklin (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Produkt Key für INDUSTRIEGIGANT 2 verloren!!*

schreib am besten mal ne mail an den leserservice. [/quote]

Jo, das werd ich machen. Schade, ich dachte, man könnte einen Key anderweitig herbekommen. Danke trotzdem


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Produkt Key für INDUSTRIEGIGANT 2 verloren!!*



			
				skafranklin am 29.01.2007 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > schreib am besten mal ne mail an den leserservice.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, das werd ich machen. Schade, ich dachte, man könnte einen Key anderweitig herbekommen. Danke trotzdem



ja, wenn's jetzt einer hier liest und nen key hat, dann kann er dir den zuschicken, aber ich hab keinen parat


----------



## skafranklin (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Produkt Key für INDUSTRIEGIGANT 2 verloren!!*

Prima hat geklappt. Also nicht über SFT sondern der Key auf der Computer BILD Spiele Webseite. Dort wird der angeboten... Hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Frag mich zwar warum, aber mir solls recht sein.
Vielleicht ist das den anderen, die das selbe Problem haben eine Hilfe. Hab im Netz ziemlich viele Leute getroffen, die das selbe Problem haben oder hatten. (hmmm in anderen Foren.) 
Trotzdem danke
Grüße


----------



## sonic2045 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Produkt Key für INDUSTRIEGIGANT 2 verloren!!*

is ne blöde frage aber was hast du für ne GraKa???? ich kann das mit meiner 6600 TG nicht mehr Spielen (Kumpel meint die Karte wär zu Modern)  und es gibt  keinen patch......habe die Gold und die aus der Computerbild Spiele doch keine will auf meinem Rechne Funzen installen ja doch wenn es zum Grafiktest kommt bleibt der Bildschirm SCHWARZ wie die nacht dann hängt er sich auf und im TAskmanager stet keine Rückmeldung beim spiel


----------

